# Leopard Gecko hates me!



## Myue (Jul 8, 2012)

I am proud owner of 2 Leos. One male who is around 7 months I would guess, and a younger 3 month old female. 

The problem is with the older guy. Since I got him about 2-3 months ago I haven't really handled him much. He was happy if I put hand in viv to come and lick it and even climb on it but other than that he was only really handled fully eg. held about 4 times in this time. Most recently about two weeks ago, my girlfriend was handling him whilst I gave his viv a good clean out. He was fine like this and didn't seem scared or anything. When she went to put him back in I saw his tail start to wiggle like he was hunting something and then he bit her. It wasn't hard or anything and I put it down to him just being scared/frustrated with being handled to much as he hadn't been handled much before. 

So a few days later I put hand in his viv flat like I usually did and he came over licked it once then bit me! It didn't hurt at all, almost like a light squeeze on finger, but I took hand out straight away anyway. Now he has started making hissing sounds and looks like he is going to bite again if I put hand in cage. I know its my own fault for not handling him whilst he was young but is there anyway to still tame him? 

This all started just after I got my female gecko and around the same time every time the doors on his viv are open he makes an escape attempt! Is it possible he can smell/sense her even though she is in a different viv and that this is why he has changed? I have started handling her regularly to make sure the same doesnt happen to her.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

are they hand fed?...


----------



## Myue (Jul 8, 2012)

No they are fed crickets loose in viv and occasionally mealworms in a dish. I do occasionally feed them waxworms from tweezers though.


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

It's really about getting them in a routine. I've got two geckos and they're both adults, I've had them as adults who hadn't been handled much.
The first was easy to tame, held him a few times but it stressed him so I did the hand in viv thing and eventually he was fine with me holding him.

The second, I got her a few days ago and she frigging hates me! I've got to try and get shed off her toes and she's leaped out my hands once and had a nasty fall - she's bit me once and tried once before. But I think you've just got to be persistent with them and set them into a routine. Strange though how he was ok but now he's bitey!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Our oldest male isnt into handling either.


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

2-3 months is still early days for him to be settling in. Some leos don't tame down completely and may still have the odd hiss and bite at times if they're not suited. Maybe try just leaving your hand still in the viv and see whether he will come over to you in his own time. Take things slowly and work your way up to picking him up. Make sure you don't approach the gecko from above as he might think you're a predator and try not to restrict his movements when you're handling him. Hand feeding can sometimes help you gain their trust (but if he's bitey this might not be such a good idea!) Can the male see the female from his viv?


----------



## Lozzyk14 (Jul 15, 2010)

My Gecko was like this for atleast a year+half due to not handling and one day i just grabbed her even though she was hissing and biting and after a few minutes a day of handling after a week they get used to it. It's not going to want to walk around your hands so just place it on your shoulder. Mine loves to sit on shoulders and a nice tickle under the neck  Just keep being persistent and eventually it'll trust you  Hope i helped.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

if you keep putting him back when he goes to bite you or does bite you then your giving him what he wants, take the bite then keep him out for another 10-15min every time he bites restart that timer. let him know that biting isnt going to get rid of you. also be calm even if you know hes gunna try and bite you if your stressed that he is gunna bite you then he will be stressed coz he can sense it. be calm and confident :2thumb:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

You should be routinely washing/disinfecting your hands upon handling, particularly if it's straight after handling the female. It could well be that he smells her. I think regular handling is the key to taming any animal, you've said yourself that you don't handle him much. Is he being fed regular? 

I would try to handle him for a few minutes everyday, even if it's just to pick him up and check him over. It's only been a few months and he's probably still adjusting to his new environment/you.

Good luck.
: victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Are you sure your new one is female? A couple of our males behave like this if they can smell another male, we have a couple of females who are a bit crackers and some just don't like to be handled they prefer to be left alone. Another thing to think about is, have you changed your deodorant, fabric softener, aftershave etc recently? Leos are very sensitive to smell and can really take against some scents. Earlier on this year one of our males who previously had been so tame my 7 year old could handle him, took a violent dislike to me when i changed my perfume, he attacked my hand and would not let go, made a real mess of my finger. Once I went back to the old scent he was fine again.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

You should just handle him everyday and just show you aren't scared, start off slowly handling for brief periods and increase the time of handling slightly every day until your Leo seems more comfortable.You could also try giving the Leo some food after being handled as a kind of reward The best thing we personally did was hand feed him as it "broke the ice"
-chels


----------



## Myue (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! Have been leaving hand in his viv for a while each night to try to get him used to me again and he hasn't behaved aggressive or anything yet which is a good sign! To answer your questions; Yes he is fed regularly, almost every night. He cannot see the female but is very close to her viv. And no, havn't changed perfume/deodorant etc recently. Thanks again for the advice


----------

